# Rollfast motobike



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

Finally got this one on the road. Purchased from Adam aka Adamtinkerer last year and found some nice hubs for the wheelbuild from Jason aka ohdeebee. Here are a couple shots.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks great. Blacks wheels and white tires go nice with the paint scheme. Rob.


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree, well put together.


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## bikiba (Feb 21, 2015)

just a question, as i am in the midst of a RF restore [ taking forever ] ... why didnt you wirebrush down the handlebars? granted it is not plating [ yours def have more plating remaining than mine do ] but at least you will get a silver-ish color effect which is more inline with the fenders.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 21, 2015)

That wheel set looks great on that bike. Good work!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

bikiba said:


> just a question, as i am in the midst of a RF restore [ taking forever ] ... why didnt you wirebrush down the handlebars? granted it is not plating [ yours def have more plating remaining than mine do ] but at least you will get a silver-ish color effect which is more inline with the fenders.



I'd have a hard time removing the original chrome that's left just to make it look like it's been wire wheeled. Then the bars wouldn't match the original clad wheels that came on the bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the likes on this bike, it's a great rider.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2015)

Makes me happy to see that one riding again!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 23, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Makes me happy to see that one riding again!



And I'm equally happy to own it. Thanks again Adam.


----------

